# Yoke tuning twin/dual cam bow



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Should be adjusting the yokes equally both top and bottom when yoke tuning.
At brace there should be some cam lean. Usually have the arrow intersect at the D Loop both top and bottom as a starting.


----------

